# Eagle claw rod question



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I have heard a few good things about eagle claw rods, but have never used them. I also haven't been able to find what I am looking for. I have three reels sitting around the house that I want to put rods with, and what I have seen and heard is that eagle claw rods are excellent for flatheading and are cheap. 
My ideal rod would be a casting rod that is 7-7.5 FT and one piece, but the shortest I have found so far is 8Ft and it is two piece. So far I have checked Bass Pro, Cabela's, and Catfish connection. Anyone ever seen the size I am after? 
Are there any other "cheap" and effective rods out there that come to mind. As it is I have about 12 "flahead" dedicated rods, and just want to get these reels on something so they aren't laying around. That being said I don't need to spend a lot on them. I also don't want to get rid of the reels.

Rob


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Go check out Fishermans Warehouse on Williams in Cbus


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I might just take a run over there next week. I haven't been in a while and like the store.

They have the best selection of cat and musky equipment I have seen around the area.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I can&#8217;t complain about the Wildcat (or something like that) that I got from Catfish Connection. It&#8217;s a 7.5&#8217; Med action. It&#8217;s lot nicer that I expected for only $20. Next time this direction you can swing by and try it out for a few trips. You know it isn&#8217;t getting used here.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> You know it isnt getting used here.


LMAO.............amazing what 2 little words can do


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> LMAO.............amazing what 2 little words can do


Yep, "I'm pregnant".  That's okay, I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

for the money they are really decent rods............i have 2 of the " CAT CLAW" rods and i really like them !!!

ALL of them that i have seen here locally are the 2 piece 8 ft MH action !!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Rob, Northeast Outdoors in New Phila has the Eagle Claw Granger Ocean II Rods you can pick them up for about $30 they are 7ft 1pc Med/Hvy They are rated for 30lb and 4oz of lead...I have 3 of them and I LOVE them...You wont find too much better of a rod for $30 thats for sure...Im pretty sure Jim Corey has them at Cripple Creek too, and Maybe Salt Fork outdoors has them Im not sure...


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Saltfork has em but not in 7' to 7.5' they got 6' and 8'


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

pm sent i have a 7 ft rod.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rob,

I'm not sure if he's still got the info, but NEOCATS (Jeff Arrington) was able to offer folks a great discount through American Premier. I belive the discount was 50% off their rods, which made even the Pro series w/ cork handles around $30.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the insight, and sorry it took me a few days to get back. Went to Michigan for a long weekend to attend a wedding. I will respond to all the PM's ASAP!

Thanks again
Rob


----------

